# Persian silk tree, pink Sirius, " mimosa"



## Slow Modem (Oct 6, 2011)

From Wikipedia:

The seeds are used as a food for livestock and by wildlife, and the sweet-scented flowers are a good nectar source for honeybees and butterflies.


----------



## julysun (Apr 25, 2012)

http://www.dyesscreek.com/miscellaneous_pages/mimosa.htm  :lookout:


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

We have a very large one on our property. The bees work it but I don't think there is much surplus honey from it. Ours has been blooming about a month now.


----------

